

Improved email receipts - tweakz
https://stripe.com/blog/improved-email-receipts

======
zrail
The new design looks good and the refund receipts are a very welcome change,
as is the ability to resend them. Things that would be great to have:

* Receipts in the test environment, sent to a per-account "testing" email address

* The ability to set more customer information to be included on the receipt. For example, some customers want their address, phone number, VAT number, license ID, or cat's name on their invoice.

~~~
johnjwang
Hi! I work at Stripe.

You're indeed right about both of these use cases -- we've actually built the
first one (but didn't post about it). On your settings page, you can go to
Emails and you'll find a preview of the receipts. There you can click "Send
test receipt" to any email address you'd like.

Your second point is also something we'd like to build, especially something
like including metadata from a charge on the receipt.

We'll definitely keep your suggestions in mind!

~~~
zrail
Great! I'll check it out.

------
molf
Some welcome additions, but this feature is still of limited use in most of
the world without the ability to include the amount of sales tax (VAT).

~~~
jly
Agreed. I do my own invoicing which breaks out sales tax but I use the
checkout receipt which doesn't. It would be nice to be able to pull that
information into the receipt.

------
abuehrle
This feature always seemed strange to me. Isn't this the kind of thing Stripe
always encourages third party apps to build?

~~~
hazelcough
Hi! (I work at Stripe.)

While our webhooks are perfect for building things like receipts, we want to
make the seller experience for the most common use case as nice as possible.

We do encourage folks to use our webhooks to build receipts for more complex
use cases (e.g. if you want to include maps, images, or just in general need a
more complex receipt structure for your particular business), but the simplest
case is one we can and should provide well for :).

